# How to collapse a window?



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

I have a Pismo running OS 9. I used to be able to collapse an open web page with a double click on the top bar. I turned it off and now, I am not able to find out how to tuen it back on.

Does anyone know which menu this feature is located in?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I don't recall where it is, but it's called "Window Shade". Search in the Control Panels for something along those lines. Sorry I can't be more specific. It's been quite a while since I've been in OS 9.X.


----------



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

This is frustrating. I'm still not able to find how to turn on that feature. Any more help?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Source

WindowShade

You may have double-clicked the title bar, activating a utility called WindowShade. Double-click the title bar again, and your window should return. If it doesn't return, you will have to change the configuration of WindowShade in the Control Panels folder by following the steps below:

From the Apple menu, select Control Panels and then WindowShade.

The WindowShade control panel is divided into three horizontal sections:

The top section indicates how many clicks it takes to activate the control panel. A double-click is the default, but if you find yourself inadvertently collapsing the window when you click it, choose the triple-click option. You can also turn WindowShade off.
The second section allows you to add modifier keys to the activation sequence. There are three keys that you can use as modifier keys: the Cmd key, the Option key, and the Ctrl key. If you click to select the boxes to the left of each key, then you must press that key to activate WindowShade. You may select more than one key. For example, if you click Command and Control, you will have to hold both keys down while clicking to get the window to collapse or return.
The third section has a simple toggle that allows you to choose whether or not WindowShade makes a zipping sound when it is activated.
Collapsing windows

With Mac OS 8.0 and higher, the WindowShade utility was replaced with collapsing windows built into the Finder. If you click the right-most box (i.e., the Collapse Box) of a window's title bar, it will collapse. You can also collapse a window by double-clicking the title bar. To return the window to normal, double-click the title bar or click the Collapse Box again. If you wish, you can prevent windows from collapsing when you double-click the title bar by following these steps:

From the Apple menu, select Control Panels, then Appearance.

In the Appearance window, click the Options tab.

Deselect the checkbox for Double-click title bar to collapse.


----------

